# Thread gone?



## dkrukovsky (Nov 20, 2013)

Hi I've started a thread 2 days ago and it was gone.

The thread was "Sailing anybody?" and was here /expats/portugal-expat-forum-expats-living-portugal/268297-sailing-anybody.html

Any idea what happened?

thanks


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2013)

Fixed, look in usercp. It was auto blocked for some reason!


----------



## dkrukovsky (Nov 20, 2013)

hey shel thanks


----------

